# evtl mobo kaputt, neue config für E8600 CPU



## disagree (21. Juni 2012)

*evtl mobo kaputt, neue config für E8600 CPU*

Hi,

 Ich habe einen Intel E8600 Dual Core ( denke 3,3GHZ )

Mein mobo war ein Socket 775 GF7050VT-M5 / MCP73T M5 von ECS / EliteGroup - recht klein und kompakt und leider mit 4GB RAM limitierung. Da das jetzt anscheinend kaputt gegangen ist ( selbst nach kauf eines onboard PC speakers kein Laut, kein Bild mit onboard oder PCI-E selbst nach BIOS reset; egal was drin steckt und was nicht... Lüfter laufen jedoch, Tastatur blinkt nur kurz auf beim power-on ) möchte ich mir jetzt ein neues Motherboard holen bzw mein System upgraden.

Ram sticks habe ich 2, da mir einer in Spanien kaputt gegangen ist, sind sie nicht vom selben Hersteller. 1x VDATA DDR2 800 2GX16 U-DIMM, 1x Kingston RMD2-800/2G 1.8V. Kann die aber gerne Umtauschen falls die performance blocker sind ( was ich denke ). Arbeite immer mit 50 Tabs, und mehreren Programmen wie VMWare etc, von daher hatte ich schon eh mit der Idee von 4+ GB RAM geliebkost, was aber das MOBO nicht mitmachen würde.

Grafikkarte ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX 512MB DDR3 nimmt den PCI-E slot ein und 2 Ausgänge, als auch so ziemlich das ganze Gehäuse und Anschlüsse unter ihr. Da war das Problem mit dem MOBO dass es recht ungelegen kam dass 2,5 von den 4 SATA Anschlüssen unter ihr lagen, als auch der onboard speaker stecker... nicht so gut.

PSU von CORSAIR VX550W hab ich separat testen lassen, gibt korrekte Spannungen von sich.

Letztens erst eine Agility 2 SSD von OCZ geholt, die hat das System schön verschnellert neben einer 512MB U7200 SATA 3.0 GB/s Hitachi Deskstar.

Monitore hab ich z.Z. 2 angeschlossen, 1x DELL Ultrasharp U2711 ( 2560 x 1440 ) + 1x DELL Ultrasharp U2412M ( 1920 x 1200 ). Liebkose mit dem Gedanken 3+ Monitore zu betreiben, jedoch müsste ich dann natürlich die Grafikkarte wechseln, so dass sie 3-4 Monitore unterstützt, oder das MOBO sollte 2 GraKas unterstützen. Das Problem bei letzterem wäre wohl dass die PSU nur 2 PCI-E slots hat, die bereits belegt sind.

O/S ist z.Z. das Windows 8 64bit


Nun die Frage an die spezialisten unter euch : Welches Mobo, bzw. welche upgrades würdet ihr Empfehlen?

Viele Grüsse,
Dis


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Ich empfehle Dir den Verkauf der CPU und vom RAM - Du kriegst für die CPU bei ebay noch mind 80€, da es für Sockel775 quasi keine CPUs neu zu kaufen gibt - d.h. es gibt immer noch einige, die viel nur für eine CPU zahlen, weil sie nicht komplett umsteigen wollen.

Für 90€ kriegst Du nämlich schon nen AMD X4 965, also Qudcore und 3,4GHz - der ist schneller als Deiner. Neues Board brauchst Du sowieso, und 8GB DDR3-RAM passend zum Board kosten nur 40€, wenn Du bei DDR2 bleiben würdest, zahlst Du mehr als das doppelte.


Ansonsten nimm einfach irgendeines der noch verfügbaren So775-Boards für DDR2, zB ASRock G31M-GS R2.0, G31 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   mit zwei Grafikkarten wird das aber nix, da gibt es keine Boards mehr für Sockel 775, die das unterstützen, bzw es lohnt sich absolut nicht mehr, da Du neu wie gesagt sogar was besseres bekommen kannst auf Basis eines anderen Sockels. Für DDR2-RAM gibt es für so775 nur noch dieses Board http://geizhals.at/de/239173  und NUR bei dem einen Shop, der nicht so dolle zu sein scheint - aber auch so wäre das schon vom Preis nicht mehr lohnenswert.


----------



## disagree (21. Juni 2012)

Wollte anmerken dass ich im Ausland wohne - in Asien. Mit eBay und Verkauf wird das bei mir daher wahrscheinlich nichts. Aber wenn sich etwas viel mehr lohnt, dann bin ich dafür natürlich offen. Kann aber auch nicht 100%ig garantieren dass meine CPU z.Z. überhaupt funktioniert. Ist natürlich eine blöde Geschichte - werde die wohl morgen bei einem shop vorbeibringen je nachdem für was für eine Lösung ich mich entscheide.

Die Sache mit Dualcore bei 3,3Ghz ( + übertakten ) vs Quadcore mit 3,4Ghz - der einzige Vorteil wäre bei Applikationen die Multithreading beherrschen, ergo minimal, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Der X4 965 sollte an sich architekturbedingt trotzdem schneller sein - man kann den Takt nur bei CPUs des gleichen Sockels wirklich als Maßstab nehmen. 

Aber wenn Du in Asien wohnst, kann man sowieso nur schwer einen Kauftipp geben, da die Boards hier in Europa nicht immer die gleichen sind, die man auch in Asien bekommt, und umgekehrt


----------



## disagree (21. Juni 2012)

Das wäre weniger das Problem. Hier gibt es ganze Malls voll mit high-end hardware shops. Also die Kauftipps hier zu finden, das würde ich schon geregelt kriegen. Auch mit Bestellung aus Nachbarländern.

Falls ich auf den AMD umsteigen würde, wie wäre das mit den Graka und den kosten für MoBo?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Da die Graka PCIe hat, passt die auf jedes moderne Mainboard, das ist also kein Problem. Und Mainboards für AMD gibt es zumindest hier in D ebenfalls ab 40€ - je mehr es kostet, desto mehr Features und Optionen hat es. Eines für zwei Grafikkarten kriegst Du ab 50€ mit Sockel AM3 oder AM3+ 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie das allgemein mit mehreren Monitoren ist. Soweit ich weiß sind AMD-Karten da flexibler, und ob es überhaupt geht, dass man zwei Nvidias einbaut WEGEN mehreren Monitoren, das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass es viele Boards für SLI gibt, also dass eine zweite Karte die erste unterstützt, damit Spiele schneller laufen - das Bild kommt dann aber nur über den Ausgang der "Hauptkarte"


----------



## svd (21. Juni 2012)

Ein schönes Paar Monitore.

Da sie DisplayPorts haben, bieten sich AMD Grafikkarten ab der HD5000er Serie geradezu an.
Durch AMDs "Eyefinity Technologie" können, schon seit Jahren, 3 bis 6 Monitore an einer einzelnen Grafikkarte betrieben werden.
(Und weil es einen Haufen "Eyefinity" Karten gibt, ist auch die Freiheit bei der Preisgestaltung höher...)

Mit den neuen "Kepler" GPUs hat nvidia aber endlich gleichgezogen und bietet Bildausgabe auf allen in der Karte integrierten Videoausgängen.
(Bis "Fermi" war die Anzahl der Monitore, pro Grafikkarte, nur auf zwei beschränkt, zusätzliche Bildschirme nur im SLI Verbund ansprechbar.)


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Es wäre übrigens - nur nebenbei - schon eine Grafikarte für 80-90€ stärker als Deine jetzige Karte UND sogar stromsparender.


----------



## disagree (21. Juni 2012)

Au weia, also da kommt dann jetzt einiges zusammen, aber wohl auch der richtige Zeitpunkt. Mein jetziger PC hat für gut 2-3 Jahre über mehrere Hemisphären gedient, und ist wohl reif zum overhaul


----------



## disagree (21. Juni 2012)

Hättet ihr für die AMD X4 965 + AMD/Eyefinity + 8 GB RAM spezifische Vorschläge, auch zum MB? Wäre der Einsatz der 9800GTX als Zweitkarte von Nutzen?

Bzgl. SLI, hatte ich bis jetzt gelesen dass ein 2 GraKa SLI nur 2 Monitore max. unterstützt, 3-4 wären im nicht-SLI Modus unterstützt?


----------



## disagree (21. Juni 2012)

Dazu kommt natürlich ein guter Lüfter/Belüftungssystem, denn hier ist es doch sehr heiss.

Denke 500 EUR wären evtl nicht mal genug. Mist, dachte ich komm mit einem neuen Motherboard weg aber wie es aussieht - Pustekuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2012)

Also, für 500€ kannst Du - zumindest hier in D - nen kompletten PC zusammenstellen 


Grafikkarte so stark wie Deine bzw sogar stärker kostet wie gesagt 80-90€, bin da nur nicht sicher, ob die dann auch Eyfinity kann, aber soweit ich weiß brauchst Du - falls Du 3 Monitore hast - mind. einen Monitor, der per Display Port angeschlossen wird - und Display Port haben auch die Karten für 80-90e, die ich meine: 6770 in Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 6770, Anschl   besser wäre die AMD6850, danach kommt die AMD 6870 (140€), die reicht für alle aktuelleren Spiele auf hohen Details (mit EINEM Monitor  ), danach kommt die AMD 7850 (210€). 


Ein Board passend zum X4 965 wie gesagt ab 40-50€, da muss man dann auch kein spezielles haben. Also: Board 50€, X4 965 BE ca 90€, 8Gb DDR3-RAM 40€, A;D 6870 140€ => Das sind dann zusammen 320€, also bei weitem keine 500€.

Gute Kühler kosten auch nicht viel, so 20-25€ ist schon deutlich besser als die mitgelieferten Standardkühler, und 2 gute Gehäuselüfter kosten 15-20€.


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn du, auf Teufel komm raus, sparen willst oder musst, kannst du natürlich auch ein Intel System aufbauen.

Der "Pentium G630" kostet ca. 55€. Wenn du nicht auf "PCIe 3.0" (braucht momentan keine Sau, nützt auch noch nichts) bestehst, kannst du den auf ein günstiges Mainboard mit "H61 (B3)" Chipsatz, ca. 45€, stecken. Dazu einen beliebigen 4GB DDR3 Riegel, damit kommst du momentan noch sehr gut aus.

Obwohl der Pentium G nur ein Zweikerner ist, arbeitet er im Schnitt genauso schnell wie der Phenom II X4 955. Und das mit einem abgehackten Arm und einem gebrochenen kleinen Finger!

Also bleiben dir 500€-120€, sprich 380€, um in eine Grafikkarte und Lüfter zu investieren. Den Rest hast du ja, oder? 
Selbst wenn du ein neues Netzteil brauchtest, würden dir 280-300€ für die Grafikkarte bleiben. 
Und bei AMD heißt das, du bekämst eine HD7870!

Und sollte der Prozessor wirklich mal zu langsam werden (vlt. bei BF3 im Multiplayer), kannst du später noch immer einen Core-i5 nachrüsten.

edit: Und selbst mit dem "Pentium G860" bliebest du noch innerhalb der 500€.


----------



## disagree (22. Juni 2012)

Also 500 EUR sind auch okay. Besonders da das eine Maschine ist die ich täglich zur Arbeit und Entspannung benutze. Bin jetzt nicht unbedingt der Zocker jeden Tag. Crysis 2 lief auf dem jetzigen System überraschend gut in 2560x1440 Auflösung!

Habe mir jetzt noch 1-2 Tage Luft geholt um mehr Informationen zu sammeln; da ich beide Monitore an den XPS 1530 anschliessen konnte.

Was mir halt fehlt, bzw. was ganz geil wäre - wenn es in der Kaufberatung auch AMD Systeme gäbe. Wenn ihr euch ein Traumsystem herstellen würdet mit 500 EUR Budget und SSD/PSU bereits vorhanden - was würdet ihr kaufen? ( Möglichst mit dem Eyefinity ). Evtl mobo mit 2 PCI-E slots ( hier die Frage, macht es Sinn die Geforce 9800 GTX als zweitkarte zu benutzen oder eher nicht? ). Und 8GB RAM, auf 16 oder mehr aufrüstbar

In der Kaufberatung hatte ich den gefunden : 500 für 500 EUR Budget :
AMD Phenom II X4 960T
ASRock 870 Extreme3
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870

Wäre das immer noch ein Wunschsystem?

Grüsse,
Dis


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2012)

Nun, wenn es ein günstiges AMD System sein soll, ist der "AMD Phenom II X4 965BE" noch immer die beste Wahl.

Der "X4 960T" mit dem "Zosma" Vierkerner ist zwar quasi ein "beschnittener Thuban (Sechskerner)", der sich, geeignetes Mainboard vorausgesetzt, unter Umständen wieder zum Sechskerner freischalten lässt...
aber auch in der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass der "X4 965BE" durch seine 3.40GHz locker mit den schnellsten X6 Prozessoren mithalten kann und oft sogar schneller ist. 

Mehr als 4GB RAM sind für Spieler im Prinzip nicht notwendig, 8GB wegen des geringen Aufpreises aber Standard. 16GB wären derzeit aber rausgeschmissenes Geld.

AMD und nvidia Grafikkarten zu mischen ist unter normalen Umständen nicht möglich. 
Allerdings gleichen einige AMD User das fehlende PhysX (nvidia Technologie, bzw eingekaufte Technologie) aus, indem sie tatsächlich eine GeForce Karte zusätzlich einbauen, welche die Physikberechnung übernimmt. Dies ist jedoch mit Treiberfummelei und evtl. Bastelei am Mainboard verbunden. Könnte einiges an Nerven kosten. 
Außerdem stehen die "Verbesserungen" bei der Grafik nicht immer in Relation zum zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch.

Die HD6870 ist, gemessen an ihrem Preis, sehr gut. 

(Trotzdem bin ich der Überzeugung, dass ein "Pentium G" mit HD7850 oder gar HD7870 obigem 500€ System in jedem Spiel schlicht davonrennt...)


----------



## disagree (22. Juni 2012)

Ich bin nicht wirklich auf der Jagd nach den letzten 2-5% für Spiele. Für mich ist es ganz wichtig dass ich viele Browser und Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann, weswegen ich denke dass mehr RAM vom Vorteil sein werden.

Über die PhysX Sache werde ich mich mal informieren! Danke für den Hinweis dadrauf. Und ansonsten, super vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2012)

Also, zumindest in D wäre der X4 965 der beste AMD-Prozessor - teurere sind nicht besser bzw. nicht so viel besser, als dass der Aufpreis okay wäre.


Grafikkarte: aktuell würde ich am ehesten eine AMD 7850 nehmen, die ist sehr stark und wird noch länger reichen, braucht für ihre Leistung zudem wenig Strom. 

und Mainboard: da gibt es viele, ist halt die FRage, ob Du bestimmte Features wichtig findest wei Zb USB3.0 onboard-Anschluss usw.


Wegen der Nvidia: man könnte die für PhysX als Zusatzkarte nutzen, allerdings finde ich das schwachsinnig, eine solche (zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Veröffentlichung) recht starke Karte dafür zu nehmen. Denn die war "damals" eher Oberklasse mit entsprechendem Strombedarf auch ohne Last. Das heißt: für die paar Spiele mit PhysX, die es gibt, hat man dann ständig den Stromverbrauch der Karte, der nicht ganz ohne ist. Da würd ICH lieber auf die paar PhysX-Effekte verzichten.


----------



## disagree (24. Juni 2012)

Ok, habe mich nun etwas mehr umgeschaut und werde wohl auf folgendes setup hinzielen :

CPU: 90 EUR X4 965 - gibt es grosse unterschiede zw. den 125W und 140W Versionen? Ich gehe davon aus dass die 125W Version die bessere ist
GPU : 230 EUR SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 ( Mit 1x DVI, 1x HDMI und 2x DisplayPort und Eyefinity dürfte das erstmal für 3-4 Monitore reichen  )
MB : 70 EUR Die AsRock 870 Extreme sieht doch ganz gut aus ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland oder AsRock 970 ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM : ~70 EUR Wahrscheinlich von CORSAIR 2x4GB Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-16000U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-2000) (CMX8GX3M2A2000C9) | Geizhals.at  . Habt ihr spezielle Empfehlungen zu dem X4 965 bzgl Ram? Also evtl RAM der sehr gut mit OC zusammenwirken würde? 
Lüfter : Noch nicht ganz durch mit der Materie


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2012)

Beim Board hat das 970er den neueren Chipsatz, der speziell für AM3+ CPUs geschaffen wurde - daher ist es im Zweifel das "bessere" Board - dafür hat das 870er aber zwei USB-POrts mehr zu bieten.

Bei der CPU: findest Du denn überhaupt noch beide Watt-Versionen in Shops?

RAM: der spielt keine Rolle, beim Übertakten muss der RAM auch nicht mitüberaktet werden. Du hast jetzt einen besonderes teuren rausgesucht, oder war das Zufall? 2x4 GB DDR3 kosten keine 50€, und für AMD ist es auch egal, ob Du nun 1333 oder 1600er RAM nimmst.


----------



## disagree (25. Juni 2012)

Beim MB denke ich werden die 6 USB Steckplätze ausreichen. Auch dass 2 GPU draufpassen ist ganz gut, falls ich später mehr Monitore hinzuholen möchte und etwas mehr power brauchen würde.

Beim RAM hatte ich auf einen guten Hersteller ( CORSAIR ) und eine hohen Bustakt ( 2000 ) geachtet. Aber wenn das keinen grossen Unterschied macht, auch beim übertakten nicht, dann werde ich mich natürlich auch mit günstigeren Modellen zufrieden geben 

Wie ist es egtl mit den Kühlern und übertakten. Braucht man dann dazu diese high end Teile aus diesem Artikel? [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check

Oder kann man sich auch mit günstigeren Versionen zufrieden geben? Mein letzter selbst-montierter Kühler war ein Zalman 7700Cu in 2005  Danach leider nur noch Laptops und eine boxed CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Ein Scythe Mugen zB wäre ein guter OC-Kühler, der nicht teuer ist. Teurere sind halt nochmal besser, aber die AMD-CPUs kann man sowieso nicht so gut übertakten, d.h. bevor die Temperatur der Grund für das Scheitern wird, kriegst Du aus anderen Gründen Abstürze. Ich hab es mit meinem X4 965 stabil auf ca 3,9GHz geschafft, dann ging nichts mehr, obwohl die Temp unter 70 Grad war (80 gilt an Grenze, ab der man sich langsam sorgen müsste  )


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2012)

disagree schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wirklich auf der Jagd nach den letzten 2-5% für Spiele.
> [...]



Oookay, was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## disagree (25. Juni 2012)

Bei so Systemen geht manchmal leider das Tüftlerherz mit mir durch 

Ich meinte mit dem Satz dass ich den PC primär zum arbeiten benutze, deswegen ist mir mehr RAM wichtig.
Spiele spiel ich evtl alle mal 2 Wochen z.Z. Wie gesagt, war positiv überrascht dass Crysis 2 auf dem vorherigen System so gut lief ( damals noch ohne SSD )


----------



## svd (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, ist immer eine mords Frickelei, bis es endlich optimal ist. (Herrlich, oder?  )

Aber wenn die Arbeit nicht unbedingt Videorendering erfordert, könntest du die 500€ sogar wie folgt anlegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard hat zwar bloß den H61 Chipsatz, zum Übertakten ist das also nicht, aber der
Core i3-2100 ist sowieso mindestens genauso schnell wie ein höher getakteter "Phenom II X4",dabei viel effizienter. Vlt. eine Überlegung wert, wenn die Zeit eh vorwiegend auf dem Desktop verbracht wird.
Mehr als 1333er RAM ist bei SandyBridge CPUs eh nicht nötig.
Und die Grafikkarte... nun, die ist, zugegeben, ziemlich krass in Verbindung mit den anderen Teilen. Ist so schnell wie eine GTX580.
zusätzlich handelt es sich um eine "Eyefinity 6" Karte, die mit 6 Displayports kommt... das wird schon reichen, oder?

(Kannst die Mainboard/CPU Kombo natürlich, bei gleichbleibendem Preis, immer noch durch X4 und AM3 ersetzen, gewinnst aber dadurch nicht unbedingt an Performance.)


----------



## disagree (27. Juni 2012)

So, habe hier nun bei mehreren shops nachgefragt, und leider sind die Phenoms X4 hier bereits aussortiert. Habe nur ein paar X2 und X6 gefunden. Generell war die Antwort dass das setup outdated sei, mit Verweis auf FX8120 ( 145 EUR ) + Gigabyte 970A-D3 ( 72 EUR )

Zum Intel setup bin ich noch am recherchieren, aber das sind so erstmal die Preise die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ;

95 EUR CORE i3 2120 LGA1155 3.30 GHz L3 3MB (2C/4T) HD2000
284 EUR SAPPHIRE HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 256BIT 1050MHz/5000MHz PCI-E 3.0
200 EUR SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 256BIT 920MHz/5000MHz PCI-E 3.0

Ich mach hier mal am besten so ne kleine google docs liste mit EUR Preisen für den schnellen überblick.

Bzgl. Club3D muss ich noch mal schauen ob es die hier gibt. Sieht bis jetzt nicht gut aus

Bzgl. Displayport Anzahl, anscheinend reicht ein Displayport für min. 3 Monitore, z.Z. jedoch nur als 1 grosser screen konfiguriert, falls ich mich nicht irre. Und dann wenn die 1.2 Hubs released sind auch alle mit separater Auflösung, siehe den AMD BLOG dazu : DisplayPort 1.2 MST Hubs, 4K2K and AMD Display Technology | Game Blog . Ganz coole Sache mit bereits funktionierendem Prototyp.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Also, willst Du nicht - wenn schon - direkt einen i5-2500 oder so nehmen?

Und bei welchen Shops gibt es die X4 denn nciht mehr? Hier AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX)  in vielen Shops auf Lager.


Die Sapphire 7850 OC für nur 200€ sieht gut aus. Die kostet hier an sich 220€ und mehr ^^


----------



## disagree (27. Juni 2012)

Ja in DE ist er verfügbar, hier jedoch leider nicht mehr. Der einzige den ich noch gefunden hatte war ein AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.00GHz AM3 L3 Cache 6MB 125W, jedoch für 110 EUR. I5-2500 3.30 GHz geht hier für 168 EUR, i5-2500K 3.30 GHz für 178 EUR

Jo, hatte mich auch überrascht dass der 7850 OC günstiger ist


----------



## disagree (8. September 2012)

Da bin ich wieder allesamt,

 musste die letzten Wochen/Monate auf Achse, weswegen ich mir das neue System etwas aufgeschoben habe. Habe aber auch damit die neueste Preisliste eines guten Lieferanten hier. 

Wen es interessiert : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AopYqfiC45JPdDN1a1FGaXVGU2d5cWNBSW04ZmpfclE

Wäre für alle Tips wie immer aufgeschlossen. Suche immer noch ein System um die 500 EUR rum.

Grüsse,
disagree


----------



## disagree (8. September 2012)

Denke die Sapphire 7850 OC für 200 EUR ist immer noch die beste Wahl. Leider ist ja die 7870 hier etwas overpriced wenn ich mir die deutschen Preise anschaue.


----------



## disagree (8. September 2012)

Die Frage liegt nun bei mobo+cpu, da es die Phenoms hier nicht mehr gibt


----------



## disagree (9. September 2012)

Hatte mich noch im anderen Forum engagiert Spiel und Arbeits PC für Rund 500 EUR und bin z.Z. bei dem folgenden gelandet :

* Intel Xeon E3-1230 - 189EUR
* SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC - 200 EUR
* AsRock Z77 Pro4 - 98 EUR
* CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8x2 1600 MHz CL10 - 96 EUR
* Kühlung steht noch aus, je nach availability usw.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Zum Xeon kann ich rein gar nix sagen, keine Ahnung, ob der den Preis wert ist oder ein i5-3450 nicht mind genausogut ist...   und die 7850 OC ist sicher okay, aber für 220-230€ gibt es auch schon übertaktete 7870er, die sind natürlich auch besser. zB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Beim RAM: wieso nicht 4x4, das ist deulich günstiger Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ?


----------



## disagree (9. September 2012)

Zum Xeon hat mich dieser Test vs das i5-3570K überzeugt, besonders im Anwendungsbereich. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v2-im-Test-907778/

Die 7870 OC gibt's hier leider immer noch erst ab 270 EUR. 7850 mit 200 EUR bessere Wahl.

Bzgl 8x2 vs 4x4 meinte Research aus dem PCGH Forum dass es bei 4x4 zu intel speicher Problemen kommen kann Spiel und Arbeits PC für Rund 500 EUR - Seite 2 Preislich sind die beiden fast auf einer höhe.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

disagree schrieb:


> Zum Xeon hat mich dieser Test vs das i5-3570K überzeugt, besonders im Anwendungsbereich. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v2-im-Test-907778/


 Die Frage ist eher, ob er den Aufpreis zu einem i5-3450 Wert ist, denn der ist kaum langsamer als ein 3570k. Mit dem 3570k "darfst" du an sich nur vergleichen, wenn du eine übertaktbare CPU als Alternative zum Xeon vergleichen wills 



> Die 7870 OC gibt's hier leider immer noch erst ab 270 EUR. 7850 mit 200 EUR bessere Wahl.


 ähm, ich hab Dir doch oben einen OC 7870 für 215€ verlinkt ^^   und das ist auch nicht die einzige OC-Version, die Du zwischen 210-240€ bekommst. Keine Ahnung, wieso Du erst welche ab 270€ findest.


----------



## disagree (9. September 2012)

Ich wohne immer noch in Asien, weswegen ich hier eine Preisliste in google verlinkt habe  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AopYqfiC45JPdDN1a1FGaXVGU2d5cWNBSW04ZmpfclE

Zu i5-3450 vs i5-3570K - ich nehme an der 3570K ist an sich 'besser' und der schneidet in den Anwendungstests mit Truecrypt, X264 usw ja über 10% schlechter ab als der Xeon. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch? Besonders da ich den PC primär zum arbeiten benutzen werde mit 50+ tabs, VMs usw, denke ich ist der Xeon die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Ach so, sry, die ganzen Beratungen, da kommt man durcheinander, wenn ne Pause zwischen den POstings kommt 



Der 3570k ist nen Tick besser als der 3450, kostet aber halt direkt merkbar mehr, u.a. weil er übertaktbar ist. Wenn nun der xeon 10% besser als der 3570k ist, dann ist er vlt  in Anwendungen 15% als der 3450, kostet aber eben deutlich mehr - du musst halt nur selber wissen, ob es Dir das wert ist.


----------



## disagree (9. September 2012)

Keine Ursache, das hab ich mir schon gedacht 

Ich nehm den Xeon 

dazu den Macho Kühler, oder was hälst du von so liquid coolern? Cooling by busitek


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Der Macho ist sehr gut, aber vlt sogar zu viel TROTZ der Wetterbedinungen bei Dir vor Ort   Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob der den Prozessor auch ohne OC überhaupt kühler hält als ein Kühler, der 1/3 weniger kostet


----------



## disagree (9. September 2012)

Der ist ja riesig, nicht dass er am Ende in mein Gehäuse nicht reinpasst :: GM Corporation Ltd :: PC Case & PowerSupply


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Das sieht nicht gut aus, der ist ja kaum größer als ein ATX-Board, das wird eh schon knapp mit Board, Netzteil und noch Laufwerken - und die Breite wird mit 18cm angegeben, d.h. innen ist es nochmal weniger, da ja die Seitenwände Platz brauchen und auch "unter dem Board" die Halteplatte ist + Platz für Kabel...  der Macho ist aber schon 16-16,5cm hoch, das wird wohl nicht reichen.


----------



## disagree (10. September 2012)

Neues Gehäuse muss her


----------



## disagree (18. September 2012)

So, finale Aufstellung 

Von Asrock gab es nur Z77 Extreme4 ( 109 EUR ) & Z77 Pro3 ( 74 EUR ) verfügbar. Ich nehme an das Asrock Z77 Pro 3 wird reichen.

Alles beim selben shop, dann können die mir das auch alles sofort zusammenbauen  Hier die Liste :

Tower : Zalman9 U3 50EUR
Cooling : Thermalright HR-02 Macho -35EUR
CPU : Intel XEON 1230 -187EUR
MOBO : AsRock Z77 Pro3 -74EUR
GFX : His 7870IQ -245EUR
RAM : CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8x2 1600 MHz CL10 - 94EUR

Total 27419 THB - 685 EUR + 2.5 EUR Motorbike delivery 

Ich hoffe das passt dann alles so?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2012)

Jo, nur dass 16GB RAM unnötig viel sind, sofern ich jetzt nicht vergessen hab, dass Du evlt so was wie Videobearbeitung oder so was machst.

Und den macho find ich auch zu groß, da du ja nicht übertajten wirst.


----------



## disagree (18. September 2012)

Die 16GB werden mit VMs usw Sinn machen, da sehe ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Bzgl des Macho, ja, das könnte in der Tat ein Problem werden.

Welchen Lüfter könntest du von dieser Auswahl denn empfehlen?
Seite 1 : Welcome to JEDI Accessory Overclock
Seite 2 : Welcome to JEDI Accessory Overclock


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2012)

bht sind Baht, also der Preis, oder wie? Dann wäre der Macho ja eher günstig, in dem Fall nimm den ruhig. Ansonsten wäre der Tur Spirit (ist wohl die 120er Version) auch nicht schlecht, guckst Du
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/920550?partner=DeGeizhals
Thermalright True Spirit 120 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Tests
Test: Thermalright True Spirit CPU-Kühler - ComputerBase
Test: Thermalright True Spirit - Kompaktklasse mit guter Preis / Leistung
Test: Thermalright True Spirit 120 - hardwaremax.net


----------



## disagree (19. September 2012)

Super, der PC ist nun aufm Motorrad unterwegs zu mir! Uhh, Vorfreude ist die beste aller Freuden. 

Kühler war net available, also den Cooler master Hyper212 EVo genommen. Wird denke ich reichen


----------

